#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  aardappelbroodjes

## Sorrrr

3 aardappels+ halve beker melk3 eieren1 beker lauwwarme melk1,5 beker suiker1 beker olie2 gistzakjes van 7 g per stuk2 bakpoederzakjessnufje zout800 g tot iets meer dan 1 kg meeleen theelepel anijs voor de smaak, hoeft niet.
Bereiding:
Kook de aardappels gaar en purreer ze met de halve beker melk tot een glad beslag.


Doe in een grote teil, eieren, suiker, olie, aardappelpurree, melk, gist/bakpoeder, in deze volgorde en roer elke keer (niet te hard).


Zeef de meel apart 2x en voeg deze beetje bij beetje toe. Bijvoorbeeld eerst iets meer dan de helft in een keer en dan beetje bij beetje tot je een mooi samenhangend deeg hebt.


Het mag niet te stevig worden!! Het zal wel plakkerig zijn.


Dit deeg is vrij moelijk handelbaar.


Laat het deeg even 5 minuten rusten.


Vet je handen met olie in en kneed het deeg met je vusiten voor zeker 10 minuten.


Bedek je ovenplaten met bakpapier. Vorm mooie rondjes van het deeg en leg ze met ruime afstand van elkaar op de bakplaten.


Dek de broodjes af met grote (vuilnis) zakken.


Laat ze ongeveer 1,5 tot 2 uur rijzen.


Verwarm je oven voor op 175 graden.


Bestrijk je broodjes met eigeel en eventueel kan je ze bestrooien met sesamzaad.


Bak ze in 15-20 minuten mooi gaar en bruin.


Na het bakken even laten afkoelen en als ze afgekoeld zijn afdekken met folie.

----------


## noordmans

Ik heb ergens gelezen dat je ook aardappelpuree poeder kan gebruiken als dat ook zo is hoeveel heb je dan nodig

----------


## Aitsaidmeisje

Heerlijk!

----------


## webshop Oum Houdhayfa

deze maak ik ook, echt hele lekker broodjes

----------


## Leonie

ziet er lekker uit en klinkt ook lkr

----------


## Bloggert

lekkr man

----------


## riffia23

Heerlijk broodjes

----------


## AnneleinKoot

Ziet er goed uit!

----------


## Mintgroen24

Ziet er goed uut, ik heb eerder wel aardappel donuts gemaakt maar die waren doorweekt met olie :s

----------


## mls

Hmm lekker!

----------

